# Do you feed then exercise your dog or vice versa?



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I went to see a friend earlier today and she suggested that as the weather was sunny alough a little breezy we should go and sit in the park. She has a chocolate lab and it had just eaten, I said to her that you shouldn't really excercise a dog to much after it has eaten as it could cause a twisted stomach! She said she does it all the time, I feed Nero after walks as I seem to find he has much more of an appetite after a long run/walk! So do you feed your dog/ dogs before or after excercise?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't limit what Xander does himself but I don't take him out and exercise him after eating. 

What I'll do is feed Xander and then let him explore the backyard. Usually after eating for him that means, water, potty, maybe a little playing with our other dog, and then sunning himself LOL. 

However, I do not take him out to a park and deliberately exercise him after eating a meal. I wouldn't want to take him out where I would expect him to do a lot of running but I figure the little bit that he does himself in the backyard (not much) is fine.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> I don't limit what Xander does himself but I don't take him out and exercise him after eating.
> 
> What I'll do is feed Xander and then let him explore the backyard. Usually after eating for him that means, water, potty, maybe a little playing with our other dog, and then sunning himself LOL.
> 
> However, I do not take him out to a park and deliberately exercise him after eating a meal. I wouldn't want to take him out where I would expect him to do a lot of running but I figure the little bit that he does himself in the backyard (not much) is fine.


 
Ditto...


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I never feed my dog then exercise him. I always exercise him then feed him. I wait until he's cooled down and his breathing is back to normal until I feed him or let him drink water.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

sometimes I feed and then exercise, sometimes exercise and then feed. Either way, there is a cool-down period between the 2. If they are going through a spell of picking at their food, I will exercise first. Nothing like burning some calories to stimulate the appetite.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Since Max loves to play ball in the back yard I often will play then stop about 1/2 hour before I feed him then not resume play until at least 1 hour after he eats.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I always exercise then have him rest for about 45 -60 mins before feeding. He doesn't seem too interested in eating just after exercising anyway


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont' exercise my dogs for 1 hour before or 2 hours after they eat.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Franksmom said:


> I dont' exercise my dogs for 1 hour before or 2 hours after they eat.


Ditto.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ditto 1 before/2 after


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ditto the 1 before and 2 after


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Normally before and in the morning wait 30 min before feeding. Its the longest we can go before heading out to work.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I wait a few hours after feeding them to walk or play with them. I never play hard core with them before feeding them


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Thats pretty much what I do after walks he likes to chill out in the garden, After about 1/2 hour I offer him him grub and he eats the lot! Where as if he hadn't had any excercise he wouldn't really be intrested in eating unless it was his evening meal and it had chicken in it! Cheeky boy!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I pretty much do the same, Odin gets fed 1-2 hours before exercise and I usually wait the same amount after, better safe than sorry.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

VomBlack said:


> I pretty much do the same, Odin gets fed 1-2 hours before exercise and I usually wait the same amount after, better safe than sorry.


This is true. You can save vet bills by just having a little common sense!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

My dogs eat once a day and it is at the end of the day normally about 8pm when I know all the activity is done. I do not want any flipped stomachs. I have had friends dogs who have died instantly from this happening. So they don't eat dinner until I know all the running, jumping, playing is done for the night. That is not to say they don't get a small snack or treats during the day, but not large meals until its time to relax for the rest of the night.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> My dogs eat once a day and it is at the end of the day normally about 8pm when I know all the activity is done. I do not want any flipped stomachs. I have had friends dogs who have died instantly from this happening. So they don't eat dinner until I know all the running, jumping, playing is done for the night. That is not to say they don't get a small snack or treats during the day, but not large meals until its time to relax for the rest of the night.


How come you only feed them once a day? If I gave Nero his whole meal for the day in one bowl he will only eat half then leave it and it will have to be chucked away! Saying that Nero is quite active so he needs his two meals a day one after his run in the morning and a meal in the evening around 6:30ish..


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Dainerra said:


> sometimes I feed and then exercise, sometimes exercise and then feed. Either way, there is a cool-down period between the 2. If they are going through a spell of picking at their food, I will exercise first. Nothing like burning some calories to stimulate the appetite.



This, for me to. Regardless of which way we do it here I let him calm down and cool off first.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually the guidelines I've read on bloat say exercising dogs too soon *before OR after* eating increases the risk of bloat/torsion. 

However some studies (like the Purdue study) show no increased risk with exercise before/after eating. One thing that they did associate with an increased risk of bloat was feeding large meals or feeding only once per day.


My Golden bloated (with torsion) when she had not yet eaten, had not drank a bunch of water, and had not had any exercise that day. So avoiding risks is no guarantee that a dog won't bloat anyway.


----------



## SuperNova (May 1, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Actually the guidelines I've read on bloat say exercising dogs too soon *before OR after* eating increases the risk of bloat/torsion.
> 
> However some studies (like the Purdue study) show no increased risk with exercise before/after eating. One thing that they did associate with an increased risk of bloat was feeding large meals or feeding only once per day.
> 
> ...


Interesting. So I hope this isn't too off topic or a stupuid question but, I have never in my life had a GSD with Bloat/ Torsion. How do you know that they have it/get it?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> Interesting. So I hope this isn't too off topic or a stupuid question but, I have never in my life had a GSD with Bloat/ Torsion. How do you know that they have it/get it?


Definitely not a stupid question! Bloat (especially with torsion) can become life-threatening very quickly so getting the dog to a vet ASAP is very important. So it is a very good question. I think all dog owners should know what to look for/be aware of the symptoms and be observant of any changes in their dogs' behavior.

When my Golden Retriever Ginger bloated, my vet said she was very lucky that I am very observant of my pets because it probably saved her life- with gastric torsion (GDV) time is critical because the blood flow is reduced or cut off to the stomach (and in Ginger's case the torsion extended to the start of the small intestine and the spleen.) If the blood flow is not restored quickly the stomach or intestine can become necrotic. Additionally when the stomach is untwisted and blood flow returns it can cause heart problems and other secondary issues, and there is also a serious risk of shock which can be life threatening. Ginger had to have her heart monitored after surgery, and my vet also did an EKG 48 hours after surgery to make sure there was no arrhythmia. 

Here is a good article on bloat: http://www.kifka.com/ Elektrik/Bloat.htm 


Here is a list of symptoms (from http://www.globalspan.net /bloat.htm) 


> *Symptoms*
> 
> Typical symptoms often include some (but not necessarily all) of the following. Unfortunately, from the onset of the first symptoms you have very little time (sometimes minutes, sometimes hours) to get immediate medical attention for your dog. Know your dog and know when it's not acting right.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Because I work, I feed breakfast as soon as we get up. It is about 1/2 of their dinner portion so I concider it a lite meal. I wait a minimum of 1 hour before exercising. It gives me at least another hour before I have to leave for work. I feel better than feeding them and leaving right away.
If I were to run them after work I definately would exercise, wait at least 1 hour then feed dinner.


----------



## SuperNova (May 1, 2011)

Thanks ChicagoCanine, I will definitely keep this in mind


----------

